# Sticky  Northern Meet & Greet Idea's



## FABMAN

There is at least 5 of us interested to do something up hear plus are fends and family we drag along!

We need to decide on 2 things. Time & Location.

To name a few location's I know of that will take all weekend to cover

Iron Range in MN
If I recall it just got expanded a year or 2 ago
http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/maps/ohv/iron_range.pdf

Paul Bunyan State Forest in MN
http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/maps/ohv/round_river.pdf

Nemadji State Forest in MN
http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/maps/ohv/nemadji.pdf

Spider Lake in MN
http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/maps/ohv/spider_lake.pdf

Please let us know of other location's whether it's in Canada, Wisconsin, or the Dakota's, ext


----------



## phreebsd

wtg fabman organizing a northern ride!


----------



## snipe523

That's a very good idea. Once our member base grow enough we could try to get regularly scheduled regional rides together.


----------



## lg07brute

Great idea, I'd love to get together and ride with a bunch of you guys but its a LONG drive down south lol. If we get a M & G goin this way I'll be there if work allows.


----------



## lg07brute

To bad this place closed, the park was awesome and the state trails were alotta fun too.
http://www.bunkhouseretreat.com/


----------



## Masher

I would just like to come up there for different muck and terrain. I'm sure some of it would blow my mind. Same goes for yall, this stuff we got down here can get funky.


----------



## walker

like your breath...lol


----------



## BigIzzy

I would try and make the trek, as long as there is camping and its not on a long weekend, being junior man at work aint gonna let me get time off around those. My machine is only 7 hrs away from paul bunyan, it would take me longer too get too my machine but I would be in, work permitting


----------



## FABMAN

lg07brute too bad that place is no longer id do that.

Bigzzy
I'm cool with not picking a long weekend if we need too but that may mean some one will have to tack a friday off too make it

Come on guy's and gal's!! If you don't like how far to drive to the places I shot out tell us where you would like to go!! They are just the one's I know of that have camping at!!


----------



## Mudforce

Maybe you guy's could come out my way! Woodridge Manitoba has a campground which is atv friendly with some really nice campsites as well as access to thousands of acres of crown land to ride. Everything from beautiful trails to the nastiest muddy swamps with floating bogs great technical extreme trails that would make a grown man cry! Might be something to think about.


----------



## DaBrute

looks like southern Winipeg is about the same distance for most (going by the MIMB members google map) it's about a 18-22hr drive for me. And is about as far as i want to drive in one shot.I have family in Manitoba so maybe i can make a week of it and kill two birds with one stone


----------



## BigIzzy

I would try and take whatever time I needed off, just a matter of getting it

I have heard good things about riding around woodridge, would be a place too consider. What about St. Malo when they do their big ride in the spring? first weekend in may I believe. Usually around 1000 machines, could do something along side their poker derby, cause from what I hear they put on an awsome show with all those sponsors there and the bog comp and stuff. Would be definatly something too look into

DaBrute, should something get setup, could ride together as I would have too take my truck too MB so I would have something too haul my brute and am in St Albert right now,


----------



## Mudforce

St malo is not that big anymore it has died out there some what alot of road riding and not much trail. The Marchand derby or even Richer derby would be beter, they have the wet and dry trails with some nasty mud. I can keep you guys posted as to when these derbys are.


----------



## FABMAN

What do we US guy's need to know, do, or have to do to cross the border? Iv never been out of the country.


----------



## Mudforce

I'm not even sure I guess a good record would help!!!!LOL


----------



## BigIzzy

I know we need a passport too go your way, other way around I dont know, but no record helps lol


----------



## Big D

I'll provide some location options in Alberta soon....just for fun.

However, I do make an annual trip back to Wpg, so that is do-able too. Since Big Izzy can't come on a long weekend, can we pick a date which is on the opposite end of a long weekend (ie Aug 2 is a long weekend so if we chose Aug 6 - 8 or something)?

Are we making this a family thing? Would the site have location have places for young kids with small quads? I have a son who's new to this whole thing and rides a really small 70cc quad.

Ooo I'm so excited!!! ....and to think this all started from one comment to DaBrute.


----------



## Masher

In the winter you can ride your quad across a few frozen lakes and enter Canada without any pesky questions. But if you see some dudes coming at you on horseback let her eat.


----------



## DaBrute

^^^^ LMAO
I would definatley be interested in an Alberta M&G.

Maybe even have it here  I have enough camping space for all of us on my property(even room for a stage and a band), and every kind of terrain you could ask for.Like flat wide open fields for draggin, mountains that dissapear into the sky, different size rivers and creeks, technical trails, fast trails and more lakes and mudholes then you could ever imagine. But our riding area is limited to about 3-400 square mi. 

Just throwing it out there . LOL


----------



## BigIzzy

WOW, now that would be pretty sweet


----------



## Big D

BC it is. Who wants to go to Manitoba in the summer and deal with the mostiquoes that are as big as a quad? :crazy:


----------



## BigIzzy

common big d they aint that bad, just makes it more challenging, gotta decide between throttle or swatting lol


----------



## Mudforce

It's not that bad here!!! If you guy's come on a weakened we could hit a derby Saturday and then I know of some one that would guide us on Sunday for some nasty Manitoba swamp riding!


----------



## FABMAN

Well I just got done talking to my fiancee. We are planing on getting married this year and I'm footing the bill. So I don't think going out of the country is in the budget this year for me. I know Woodridge Manitoba isn't that far for me compared to the rest of ya.


----------



## Big D

BigIzzy said:


> common big d they aint that bad, just makes it more challenging, gotta decide between throttle or swatting lol


You kidding? I've seen small bear traps made to catch those little buggers 

Seriously, if time and money are on my side I'd go either east or west. I'm from the 'peg and have lots of family throughout Manitoba. I'll just bring lots of the Amway bug spray. Best thing I've found anywhere. BC is right next door so that would work. Alberta is in my backyard so that would be ideal. 

I guess the final thing is Myron's ability to go. He's the one with the truck & trailer.


----------



## FABMAN

So did we decide on Manitoba? Lets keep the ball rolling! Do we need to vote on it?


----------



## lg07brute

I'm in the same boat as you fabman. We're going to Hawaii in Feb and that's takin care of all the big trips for the year for us. I'd still be game for a trip up north somewhere. Heard the iron range was B A.


----------



## FABMAN

Yah iv herd that too. I will go one day. The rest I put up are really good too. Running the power lines at Paul Bunyan State Forest is really cool iv been there only once, Spider Lake is awesome,


----------



## Big D

Yeah, I think we need to figure out

- where. 
Options so far are BC & Manitoba. Then we have to narrow it down. They are both pretty big provinces 

- when.
Summer. Pref not long weekend, but when? I know I have family committments in Wpg this summer (my sister's 50th). They plan everything around when I'm going to be there.

- how long. 
1, 2, 3 days

- who's coming. 
I guess this is the most important. If there are only 3 of us we may want to wait until 2011


----------



## Mudforce

well I have a ten minute ride on my bike to 56 000 acres of crown land to ride. Everything from nice trail riding to the nasty floating bog swamps. You guy's talk about riding the power lines, how about 1 hour to ride a mile!! There a lot of riding options out here and a lot of different terrain. If you guys want to hit a derby then I can find out what weakend it is and let you know. It is about $20 for three hands with three or four check points on the trails with a food stop half ways. There is a "wet" run as well as a "dry"(have yet to do a dry run!). There is a camp ground in Woodridge that is very atv friendly as well as a hotel with a good restaurant and bar here in La Broquirie, and I think I have enough room on my yard if you want to park you bikes and trails here. If we do a derby Saturday I can set up a guide for Sunday and do a full day of riding.


----------



## Masher

We need to have this meet just below the mason dixon line if that's ok with yall. Try not to go north of it too often.


----------



## lg07brute

where ya thinkin masher?


----------



## FABMAN

Well it looks like there is 4 from Canada 
DaBrute in B.C
Bigizzy in Alberta
Big D in Alberta
Mudforce in Manitoba 

3 in the US
Fabman in MN
lg07brute south MN
Masher LA If he go's he has just as long of a hall as are Canada friends

I know Cojack is in WI if he'd like to go, and Grizzlyadams is in MN if I go he most likely will with are friends & family. 

Who else do we have on M.I.M.b. up north?


----------



## FABMAN

I like the just south of winapeg idea or the paul bunyan state forest in MN. Just wondering how much is a RV rental is if we go to Canada. The paul bunyan id just tent it. Thay have a Bar at 1 of the camp sight's!


----------



## Mudforce

Forgot to mention the campgroud in Woddridge has showers and some really neat cabins to rent too. I don't know if they have a web but it is called The Wagon Wheel


----------



## FABMAN

See what you can find out on it. The price, how far away are the trails, ext.


----------



## BigIzzy

woodridge is sounding really good so far, I mean I am totally up for trying too go across the line too ride, but if it works there than bonus. I will see if I can find any info from some friends down in that area, but mudforce you will probably have a better chance at finding info, still gonna try but let us know what ya figure out


----------



## FABMAN

Yah I like the idea too, and I do want to go up to Canada to ride I'm just don't know if I can fund that trip with a wedding in my near future. I personally would like to see it in MN this year just so I know that I can and will go but the place Mudforce has picked out I cant complain. It closer for me the the rest of ya besides Mudforce! ill see what an RV will run me and go from there. Hay Mudforce when are those derby's you speak of so we can start trying to get a date. and Bib D when is your sis b-day for the same reason. Is this place like a park where you can brake off from the group if a kid gets cranky and go back the the camp site? or a long trail sys. It looks like Big D and I have little kid's (if I get him the weekend we do this) my boy is 5. how old is yours D? the place's I put up you can park and camp in the middle of the sys so you can have lunch or come and go if you like or need.


----------



## Mudforce

The trails are all more or less right from the campground. I will try to find out rates on the campground cabins and also how many. I know that they are net "A" frame style with two beds a fridge microwave. Even if it is not a derby weakend I can arange a guide to ride both days. We could hit Woodridge area Sat and maybe Richer on sunday which would be a short ride by truck from Woodridge but has some real challenging mud runs. Woodridge also has a good resurant as well as a general store with fuel. I will ask around about the derbys and try to find some stuff out. And just to let you guy;s know I would honored to have you all here.


----------



## Chefdaveyboy

In Northern Ontario I know of at least 5 ATV clubs that ride pretty hard...6-7hr runs, ****** sick mixed trails around here, mud, rock hills, rivers, deep bush, open fields, hydro pole lines....great for the all around rider....if i can get some names and numbers of the Event Coordinators up here, anybody wanna start the Canadian Branch of MUD IN MY BLOOD Riders Clan?? Would be sick, after a while of meets we could have a huge meet maybe in ONT or something and have some great times!
just a thought, theres alot of riders in THIS area who would give u guys a good run for your bike! lmao

ciao,

Chef


----------



## Mudforce

I sent out 2 PMs. One to the Woodridge fellow and one to the Richer fellow. This is what I sent the Woodridge fellow:

*Hey there! I am wondering if you have any idea when you are going to have a spring derby. The reason I ask is because I also am a member of www.mudinmyblood.com, and they are talking of a northern meet and greet, and I mentioned all the great trails available here in Manitoba as well as the good derbys we have here to offer. So there would be guy's from BC, Alberta, as well as MN and some other states not sure from were and how many but sounds like a good size crew would be coming out. I am also looking for some info on the cabin rentals at the Wagon wheel, how much per night and so on. I was talking to the guy's and saying we could do the derby on Sat and then get some on to guide on Sunday and do a all day ride. So any info you can get me would be good because the sooner I know the sooner they can decide when they want to come.

Thanx, Rick*

And this is the reply i got:

*Man that sounds cool Rick. First our spring will be most likely the 3rd weekend in June. It will be a dry run only. With the new rules for our area we can't have a derby between Mar 15 th to June 1st. It sucks but what are you going to do ! as for it being a dry run it is due to the vary good chance that it will be to dry out there. So often we get our mud runs shut down any ways. As like our derby last June if I did have a run ready they would have stopped it as of Friday night due to the dry conditions. I had many guys come out only to leave when they found out there was no mud run. 

Not my choice but hay ! 

Now if they do come out and want mud they could do the derby ( dry ) and see some of the trails etc. On Sunday I would be more then happy to show them around on a mud tour. I'm sure me and the boys can send them home a little muddy ! 

As for the Wagon Wheel you can call Lenord at 429-2027. They do book up fast so ! And there like $40.00 a night so not bad at all. They have 2 doubles micro , coffee , small fridge. Showers in seperate bldg etc. 

I hope this helps you out and thanks for letting others know how lucky we are to have what we got. 

Gary.*

This is what i sent the Richer fellow:

*Hey there! Any idea of when you will be having a derby? The reason I am asking is that I also belong to Mud In My Blood and there is talk of a meet and greet in the "north". There is a few guy's from BC, Alberta, as well as from MN and some other states. They are talking about coming this way for a weakened, and I have mentioned the derby's out here and are interested in checking one out and said yours would be a good one to do. Also if they come on a different weakened would you be interested in guiding us through Rock berry road? Let me know as soon as you can.

Thna, Rick*

And this is the reply I got:

*I'm up for rockeberry road anytime, so that is doable. The derby is suppose to be the second saturday of June. Having some problems right now though. I'm not sure of a couple trails and the RM of Tache apparantly doesn't have ownership maps. We have basically until the middle of february to have our trail planed and the permit filled out or we will miss the deadline. This permit thing sucks ***.

Brent*

Sorry bout all the reading. We don't necessarily need to hit derbies but we can hit trails. Rockeberry road sounds like fun..I iwll try to get some pics.


----------



## Mudforce

Here is some stuff the Richer has to offer..ENJOY!!!!


----------



## BigIzzy

NICE WORK MUDFORCE, great info and great pics of the manitoba sludge


----------



## Mudforce

here are some more....


----------



## Mudforce

And here is a video from a helmet cam


----------



## FABMAN

Way cool!! GOOD JOB MUDFORCE!!!!!!!! This is what we needed.


----------



## Mudforce

I was hoping this would make the decision easier for every one!


----------



## Mudforce

Lets keep this alive boy's!!!!!


----------



## Big D

...and girls


----------



## Big D

Has a date been suggested yet?
I'm still not sure if I can swing it, but if I can, how about the weekend of July 24/25?

I usually stay for a full week and that would allow me to take advantage of the long weekend at the other end.


----------



## DaBrute

Big D said:


> Has a date been suggested yet?
> I'm still not sure if I can swing it, but if I can, how about the weekend of July 24/25?
> 
> I usually stay for a full week and that would allow me to take advantage of the long weekend at the other end.


same boat here,
those dates sound doable but i have to wait until my layoff is done (mid March) so i can book the time. Shouldn't be a problem as i have lot's of senority :bigok:


----------



## BigIzzy

I'm liking the 24/25th suggestion, lots of time too try and get a couple personal days around that time, hopefully I can swing it, dont got any seniority yet haha


----------



## Big D

If we're going to go through stuff Mudforce showed, I really need to snorkle mine before we leave.

So is this a family event? We would be travelling with 9, 11 and 13 year old boys. Are there areas they could comfortably play with their quads? The 11 and 13 year old have 500cc machines, but they're new at it and it may take a lot of convincing. The 9-year-old has an itty bitty 70cc that can't go through much of anything.


----------



## Mudforce

Once we all know what is going on I can arrange a family ride one day and a hardcore mud run on another day. There is all kinds of trails out here so we should be able to accommodate everyone. I am free pretty much all summer so the sooner we can set a date the sooner I can contact the right people to guide us.


----------



## BigIzzy

well so far it sounds like the 24th weekend in july would be a winner, havent heard any objections


----------



## Big D

I just googled Woodridge. I was thinking Woodman (really close to Wpg). How far (in hours) is this from the SE perimeter?


----------



## Big D

Since we haven't formally decided on Manitoba, I'd like to throw Alberta into the equation. 

Our group normally heads to a place called McLean Creek. This is in the beautiful Kananaskis mountain area. There are a number of camp grounds in that area including one specifically for the off-roaders (quads, trucks and dirt bikes). It it about an hour outside of the city of Calgary. 

I'd have to look into legal stuff because I'm positive all vehicles have to be insured and registered and helmets are required. The fish police (rangers) do come and check occasionally.

There are a number of other places off-roaders like to go. I'll look into it and report back.


----------



## BigIzzy

I like the idea Big D but I think that the 'toba idea was thrown into the pot too accommodate our southern neighbours. I'm up for both


----------



## Mudforce

Woodridge would be about 1.25 hours.form the perimeter. And ya you would all need helmets here to, there is a lot of people who don't but I like my life to much to lose it.


----------



## BigIzzy

BUMP, keep it alive folks


----------



## Big D

Okay, we'll stick to Manitoba for this year.Either location is fine for me too. I'm heading to Manitoba this summer, but I'm still not sure if I can make it to the M&G, but I'll work on it. 

I'll get some good pictures and video and see if I can coerce even the east coast and southern dudes to head west for Summer 2011.


----------



## MG_customs

i would be game for something in MN and i know of another guy with a brute and 2 guys with polaris if u don't mind...


----------



## DaBrute

Big D said:


> I'll get some good pictures and video and see if I can coerce even the east coast and southern dudes to head west for Summer 2011.


I'll do the same, between the two of us we should have dudes and dudettes drooling to check out what the Great White North has to offer


----------



## Big D

Where in BC are you? Do you have good ski-doo places?

I haven't taken mine out yet this year and I'm going through withdrawls. If I don't get on it soon I'm going to sell the dang thing. When you consider what I paid for it and how often we've gone it, it's cost me about $1200/trip (not including hotels, etc).


----------



## Big D

Looks like I'm out. The BF won't be able to come and he's the one with the truck & trailer. I'll try to drive out for the day to meet you guys (I love putting name & face together) and take some pictures. 

Keep this one going!
D


----------



## FABMAN

Steel the truck!!! He can drive your car cant he? He will save on gas for the week!


----------



## Big D

I'm just not sure how comfortable I'd feel hauling his 18' trailer behind me. Lord knows I wouldn't feel comfortable with the quad on the deck. Driving is one thing, getting it up there freaks me out.

I love driving his truck though. He's done something to the exhaust so it sounds like a jake break when you gear down. I've scared the crap out of a few people when I did that behind them.
:firedevil:


----------



## Mudforce

So through your bike on the truck and come on down!! So is it for sure July 24/25 and are you does every one know were they are staying? Might want to book Hotels soon.


----------



## BigIzzy

I am up for that, probably tenting, but if ya need someone too haul your machine big d, I can probably put it in my truck and haul it down for ya if I get too go.


----------



## FABMAN

Pulling a trailer is not that hard. The biggest thing is to remember its back there.


----------



## Big D

I'm not so worried about pulling the trailer. It's the turning and parking that concern me. Thanks for the offers to bring my machine for me. I'll see what happens as we get closer to July.


----------



## FABMAN

If a different weekend works better let us Know. I see we have new northerners on the map that have not spoke up yet in hear. Are you guy's/gal's interested? keep it going!!


----------



## Mudforce

I would be open to pretty much any weekend, if I know you guys are coming then that weekend is free!!


----------



## John Deere

I'm also from Manitoba and Mudforce is right, Richer and Woodridge are great places to ride! I'm up for a ride anywhwere. Whether its in Manitoba, Alberta, Ontario, Minnesota makes no difference to me! Always up to ride at a new place and meet new peeps!!


----------



## BigIzzy

well lets not let this one fizzle out, I would be more than willing too help someone set everything up, probably couldnt do it all on my own. What I would like too get arranged is location recomendations, and than take a poll and see what would be the most popular location. Or do we just want too pick something and set it up? If any moderators stumble across this and have an idea on how too set something up, or how it was done for previous rdes, toss it out there, LETS NOT LET THIS IDEA DIE FOLKS, I really want too see a northern ride happen


----------



## chevzr2

i am from manitoba too, might be in for the ride and bring some others too!!


----------



## DaBrute

Well where to start?....
It's looking as though I won't be going anywhere for a while (trip wise anyway). I am going to be very busy over the next 6-8 mos.dealing with some family issues, this really sucks for me as I was very much looking forward to meeting the friends I have made here (maybe next year  )
I just have to keep telling myself that this idea will be a success, and i *WILL *be at the next one! sorry all, Dave


----------



## Big D

Okay guys, you can't let Big Izzy down. He's really looking forward to this. 

This is the first attempt at a northern M&G. Why don't you guys go with the original plan of July 24/25 in Woodridge, MB. At least you'll have a starting point and can make some plans from there. Looks like you have a few more interested people than when we first started talking about it.

Like I said previously, I'll be in the 'peg that week, but will probably be there without my quad. I would love to drive out and meet you guys though. Who knows, I may luck out and be able to borrow a wee trailer just big enough for my machine.

Sorry to hear you have family issues DaBrute. Hope it's not too serious. Maybe those of us from AB/BC and get together for some riding a little closer to home this summer.


----------



## FABMAN

D is right lets just plan it for July 24/25 in Woodridge, MB.


----------



## Mudforce

Sounds good to me!!! If you guys need anything let me know so I can try to set things up. So if it a weakened thing then I will take a few days off work so we can meet up and get going. If you guys are ok with it then I will post it on www.trackshare.com and see if I can get more guys to come out too.


----------



## Big D

YEAH!!!!!

Let me know what I can do from my end to help. I'm a bit of an organizer so if you need someone to keep track of stuff....I'm your girl.

Where was the nearest hotel/motel? Did you say Labroquerie (sorry if I spelled that wrong)? Are there more than one in the vicinity? How about car washes to clean off the quads


----------



## FABMAN

Well I'm thinking we should have a place we can have a home base to meet & start from a camp fire would be cool afterword or a place just to hang out as a group. Mudforce I think will be the best guy to help set thing's up. It's your neck of the wood's so to speak. And your already off to a good start! love the idea of a trail master to guide us around!


----------



## Mudforce

There is a good Hotel right in my home town here in Labroquerie I can find out rates and post them here. If you guy's stay at the Hotel you could leave your bikes at place if you would feel safer with that, we could also have a fire every night to sit around and pass the BS around. There is a car wash in town too and I could also try to get my Dads pressure washer and wash them right here at my place. I have a good friend who is a very good mechanic and could help out with miner repairs if needed. I also work in a welding shop which is close to home so if we need to re weld anything then we would be ok too. I already talked to a local in Woodridge also a member of Trackshare who would be or guide, he was saying that the trails would be a trail ride to the mud holes play for a wile ride trail , play in mud and so on, so it would not just be hard core mud all the time. I told him to take us to a very well known water hole around here called Benford pits, the best place around for water wheelies!!!! The only problem is that from my place to woodridge is about a 1/2hr truck ride but well worth it for sure!!!


----------



## skid

Big D said:


> Okay guys, you can't let Big Izzy down. He's really looking forward to this.
> 
> This is the first attempt at a northern M&G. Why don't you guys go with the original plan of July 24/25 in Woodridge, MB. At least you'll have a starting point and can make some plans from there. Looks like you have a few more interested people than when we first started talking about it.
> 
> Like I said previously, I'll be in the 'peg that week, but will probably be there without my quad. I would love to drive out and meet you guys though. Who knows, I may luck out and be able to borrow a wee trailer just big enough for my machine.
> 
> Sorry to hear you have family issues DaBrute. Hope it's not too serious. Maybe those of us from AB/BC and get together for some riding a little closer to home this summer.


 
I think a bc/ab ride would be great, i'm definetly in.


----------



## BigIzzy

I am in for both an AB/BC ride and a toba ride, and woodridge sounds awsome. Mudforce ya seem too have a lot of the necessities figured out already which is great. I like the idea of a pre arranged welding shop, will probably come in handy. I have already put the word out with some friends that I ride with back in toba and they are interested. Now if there is anything I can help out with @ ALL let me know there mudforce, I will do whatever I can by phone or e-mail as I wont be goin back too toba till the ride probably. Big D if I can help ya out in the getting your machine too toba department let me know as I will be driving down there, even pull the trailer down and back for ya. DaBrute sorry too hear about the family problems. If you happen too get a chance too come let us know, I would be more than willing too help a fellow MIMB'er out. 

Once again nice work Mudforce keep us posted on the situation and if ya need anything just ask.


----------



## Mudforce

Well what i am going to do is find out the camping rates at the Wagon wheel which is right in Woodridge, as well as find the rates for the hotel here in Labroquerie. I would also like to know when you guys are all coming, are we riding sat to sun or fri to sat? If it will be fri to sat then I want to take thur and fri off. Also do you want to ride woodridge only or hit Woodridge one day then Richer the next day? There is alot of riding options here, although if you all stay in Woodridge then we should stay there and ride that area. Hopefully bedford pits will still have a good amount of water at that time because that is the best place for water wheelies!!! I would also like to have you all come to my house the first night and have a bon fire so we can all meet each other and pass the BS around. Would you guys like to ride with a bigger group because I can post this weakened on www.trackshare.com and get more people out to ride with us. This is the site I spend most of the time on, although this site is addictive too!!! Let me know what you guy's think of all that so we can get this rolling, the sooner I can find out were you want to stay then i can maybe pre book, at least the campground will fill up quick as a lot of people ride that area. there is aslo cabins to rent there that are one room two beds a small fridge and microwave, no washroom in the cabin but they do have showers and washrooms in a separate building and I think the cabins are around $40.00 a nite but I will confirm to find out for sure. Oh ya and they book up fast.


----------



## Big D

Looks like I can't even come out to meet you guys. The ex informed me, when I told him my holiday plans that he's booked the last two weeks of July for his holiday. Yeah, sure. The man's never booked anything in advance in his life. I'll have to come out earlier in July now.

Take lots of pictures and video...please.


----------



## FABMAN

Funny my X did something similar for memorial weekend.


----------



## Big D

My sis said I should get him to prove it (I had my signed vacation slip from my mgr). But every year since we split I'd tell him which dates I wanted the boys and he always agreed...sigh.

Some days I'd just like to arrange for him to visit you guys down south. Hey, hunting accidents happen right?


----------



## FABMAN

Nice my X said she is heading to Texas! Too bad she wants my boy for it. We always go camping for memorial weekend with him.:sad:


----------



## Big D

Any updates? I'm keeping my eye on you guys


----------



## BigIzzy

gotta keep stirring the pot, cause I got some awsome friends dragging my machine 1100 km in their truck, on their way too a wedding, for me so I can tinker before the ride, so lets make this happen!!!


----------



## Mudforce

Well it looks like the 24th is the Derby in Woodridge so the camp ground will fill up fast if it is not booked all ready. I was told the derby will be a dry run only which is okay if you like eating dust all day! So i could talk to the guy I know in Richer which is close by and see if He can guide us Saturday and then still hit Woodridge Sunday.


----------



## FABMAN

Cool


----------



## Big D

Has everyone who's planning on going booked their spot?


----------



## Mudforce

The derby I mentioned before has been canceled so we are free to ride were we want. I need to know if you guy's plan on camping or just staying in a Hotel so I can set something up.


----------



## eagleeye76

Anyone near Maine?


----------



## Mudforce

has this died out???


----------



## FABMAN

I hope not that is a good place too ride. I know we have more northern riders now then when we started this thread. Common guys and gals keep it going!


----------



## Mudforce

If you guys still want to we have lots of great trails to ride!!!!!


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

how bout Black River Falls WI trails?


----------



## lg07brute

That's a fun place to ride. I'd be game for that one.


----------



## Big D

You guys make this a memorable one. At least by the time you go, the Transcanada should be open again.

I'll be there next year come hell or high water. We'll just need to pick a date early so i can beat the ex to booking holidays


----------



## BigIzzy

there is still a good chunk of mud season left, so if something late shows up I will do what I can


----------



## Mudforce

Well people it is July 1 and if we are planning on riding the 24th weakened then we had better get our butts in gear and set something up.


----------



## Big D

Well, if this week is any indication you will need
- lots of ice. It's freaking hot and humid.
- lots of bug spray. Those mosquitoes could carry away a small cow
- to make sure you're machine is snorkeled. The water is so deep in so many places. Man the mud is going to be fun. 

Have fun guys!


----------



## BigIzzy

hate too say it, but I'm out, something came up and I had too use most of the days off I have left for the year, only got 3 and I wanna try and get home again later in the year, sucks bein 1200 km from home but gotta pay my dues


----------



## Mudforce

I need to know for sure what is going on so I can plan for this it is not that far away!


----------



## Big D

Just curious, is the M&G still happening in Labroquerie this weekend?


----------



## Mudforce

I haven't heard a thing so I am assuming no!! This really sucks too I was looking forward to meeting some new people and showing them were I ride and spend my time, oh well sucks but what can you do!


----------



## BBOPowered

Well I know it was discussed very early on in the post but I just came back from Nemadji state forest last weekend and it was MUDDY!!! almost every trail I went down there was somebody turning around due to deep mud. I'd be game for anything in Minnesota/Wisconsin was planning on going to the red top trails in central MN this weekend so I'll tell ya how that goes! It would be fun to get a good group of people on some deep trails :biggthumpup:


----------



## Big D

Too bad. :sad2:

Let's start a new thread early in 2011 and see what we can arrange for the summer. If I book my holidays early enough the ex can't go and change my plans.

Have a great summer of quadding.


----------



## Big D

Can I put the bug in everyone's ear again?
I've only stopped riding a short time ago and I'm already itching to go again.

I'm planning to head back to Wpg this summer again. 
It would have to be July for me.
Start checking your calendars and let's see what we can do.


----------



## BigIzzy

what happened too "Let's start a new thread early in 2011 and see what we can arrange for the summer" there d, jumping the gun a bit but I agree lets get this ball rolling, I actually have 2 weeks this year too use (first time in my life I havent just gotten paid out and kept working) but gotta book em by the 11th or something so lets start tossing out dates


----------



## Big D

You know it's a woman's right to change her mind 
It's just a few weeks until the new year so......I guess I'm a little early.



How've you been Izzy? Hope things are back to normal at work for you now.


----------



## BigIzzy

as normal as normal can be. Company is screwin us around, union is grumbling about change, yada yada, all I know is my pay cheque is still coming and they have been good lately but still living for a phone call, and there it is lol away I go again

but lets keep the ball rolling on this one, I'm starting too learn the system here and have figured out how too get extra days off here and there so I will do everything I can too make it. Should almost do an alberta ride as well D, see we got a bunch of new ppl on here with the ab tag


----------



## trailmaker

If only more people lived in the PA, NY and Vt area then we could even get something together around here.

MN is about 22 hours from me so its doable but also a vacation.

And does any one live at or is familiar with this location

Arnprior ON, K7S 3P3
Canada


----------



## Big D

BigIzzy said:


> as normal as normal can be. Company is screwin us around, union is grumbling about change, yada yada, all I know is my pay cheque is still coming and they have been good lately but still living for a phone call, and there it is lol away I go again
> 
> but lets keep the ball rolling on this one, I'm starting too learn the system here and have figured out how too get extra days off here and there so I will do everything I can too make it. Should almost do an alberta ride as well D, see we got a bunch of new ppl on here with the ab tag


My quad is parked for the season. There are a bunch of people I rode with this summer who do winter and night rides. Check out ATVFrontier.com and scroll down to the REBELS section. The folks are mainly south central Alberta, but there are people from Alaska, Utah, you name it. (I'm Mud-D on that site)

If you see a ride posted you can join them. If you want to go and want some friend, post a ride and you'll likely get a reply. The people I was riding with are a real hoot.


----------



## Mudforce

Well I am all up for hosting a ride in neck of the woods again!! Just let me know when and I can take care of alot of the small stuff here. I can post it on www.trackshare.com too and get a few of the people i ride with to come too. We could have a big turn out and have two web sites meat I think that would be cool! Also if given enough notice I can take time off too and enjoy it a bit more then just on the weakened. I am all for it just say when!!


----------



## BigIzzy

well my bike is back in mb right now, and apparently wont start according too my dad, was fine last time I was home :thinking: thinking I may have too haul it out here after christmas so I can do something with it, and maybe I should buy me a trailer for christmas too haha seems the brute needs too be in 2 places at once. 

as for a ride this summer lets nail something down, I still like the idea of goin riding out in mudforce's country


----------



## Big D

I need to get a 2011 calendar first - Hey Jon, how do I get one of those MIMB calendars




kidding Jon  I know there's a thread about the calendars already


----------



## Mudforce

Come on down boy's and girls and play in my sand box!!! I can give you dry scenic trails and the nastiest mud were it takes 4 hours to do 4 miles!!!


----------



## Big D

For me it would have to be July as my one son goes back to school in August.

Can we do it sometime in the first 3 weeks of July?
Would anyone have objections to the July long weekend?


----------



## Mudforce

Just let me know when I will make my plans around that!


----------



## Big D

Okay, I plan to book my summer holidays on Monday.

Should we say July 2-3 somewhere around Winnipeg? 
Last year we were talking Labroquerie (I doubt I spelled that correctly) would that still work?

The only thing that would stop me from riding would be lack of a trailer. Even if I can't ride, I'd come out to say "hi" and maybe take a few pictures.

Let me know
Donna


----------



## Mudforce

What ever works for you guy's I will set my holidays around that. And you are more then welcome to come play in my back yard!! Tons of trails to ride around here, everything from the nastiest mud were 3miles takes 4 hours to riding all day and doing 100 km of trails.


----------



## Big D

I was just talking with my cousin. He said he was at a Poker Derby in Rosser, MB a few years and said it was a lot of fun there. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mudforce

I don't think there will be much for derby's unless you come June 4th then Richer is having one and it should be a great derby. And if not I will have no problem getting a guide for the Woodridge area.


----------



## Big D

Oops sorry, I didn't mean look for a derby to join, I just meant he went to a derby in Rosser and said that may be another option for the meet & greet.


----------



## mathew_101

im really interested in a ride up here. just gotta go buy my self a truck which will be in the next month or two. so we should definitely get something set up


----------



## Mudforce

Doesn't have to be a derby either. If we all get together here I have a friend that grew up in Woodridge and said he would guide us around.


----------



## mathew_101

we should throw out a couple more idea's. i mean i really don't know any good places myself because i just bought my bike last fall. but this is defiantly a ride i don't think i wanna miss out on. its too close to miss.


----------



## BernardB

Hey me and some fella Co workers all got some bikes.. If you plan something in toba or Alberta let me know.. We are from SE sask and we all got all weekends off


----------



## mathew_101

good to know there are some people on here from sask


----------



## Mudforce

Well if you guy's and girl's want to come to Manitoba we got tones of trails and there will be alot of mud this spring!!


----------



## BernardB

sounds sweet to me..


----------



## Big D

Mudforce said:


> Well if you guy's and girl's want to come to Manitoba we got tones of trails and there will be alot of mud this spring!!


Mud? Aren't you expecting flooding this year? Snorkels will probably be a must in MB 

Well my holidays are booked. Can we set the MB date for the July long weekend? 
Is this going to be a family event? Or can we have a "hold my beer & watch this" group and another "who wants another juice box" group. My 14 year old is dying to ride again.


----------



## Mudforce

Well if that works then lets do it!! I will contact my "guide" and see if it works for him too. As far as your 14year old coming too it should be no problem at all. Well the trails around hear usually are dry till the mud hammer down and get through and then dry till the next mud and so on. It is a good mix of everything, we even have a killer water hole for water wheelies!! And if we are playing then snorkels would help for sure, might not need them everywhere but cheap insurance. Should we start a new thread for this?


----------



## BernardB

So far any weekend looks good for me... Im game for what ever, Family or beer..


----------



## Big D

So what are we going to call this festive event? It's no longer the Northern Meet & Greet because it sounds like we're going to have a few Canadian gatherings...with any luck


----------



## Mudforce

How about "The Manitoba Mud run" Were the mosquitoes are so big if you get stuck they will lift you out!!! LOL


----------



## Big D

Perfect!!! :bigok:


----------



## benjibrute650i

A manitoba ride would be awsome , got a few buddies that would be in. just need to no when and where if its going to happen.


----------



## mathew_101

i think i could round up some people for a manitoba ride


----------



## Mudforce

well it sounds like it would be July long weakened, and location would be Woodridge Manitoba. I am not sure of all the details ,like when you all are planning to come, Friday to Monday or all weak. we will have to get details together soon. There is a campground in Woodrige but it might be booked already for that weakened. There is a Hotel in La Broquerie were I live and it would be a 15min trailer ride to Woodridge. There is a lot we need to figure and get done. Like I said last year I work in a weld shop so any repairs of that nature are done and also have a good friend who owns a small engine shop and is a hell of a mechanic who could fix anything mechanical. I have a 2 acre lot and could store a few bikes too if you guy's and girls plan on staying at the Hotel. We need to get going on this or it will creep up on us and bight our a$$.


----------



## Big D

Okay.....let's all continue this under the new thread - "The Manitoba Mud Run - 2011"


----------



## chevzr2

i was in till july long, cant make it so count about 6 bikes out. unless dates of the ride change


----------



## wc4life21

iowa and up anybody know of rides coming up for 2014? dates n place please!


----------

